# Goats and water.



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Ok, I have been around livestock of all kinds my whole life. Today I witnessed something that made me scratch my head. 
This week I fenced off about 3 acres and used a pond for boundary. The pond is about 3/4 an acre. The goats have never been around it, or open water before. I walked them from the new pen, to the barn/ 6 acres where they normally are. When they saw the water trough they all took off and gathered around it like they were dying of thirst.
Do you suppose they have not figured out the pond is water too? It was 92 today and very humid. I rarely ever see them drink water at all.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I have seen that with young goats on the trail. The first few trips they don't drink any water from natural sources. I usually put some in my hand and wet their lips with it to get them thinking about it. Seems that imitating older goats who drink from the creeks helps them learn too. Then again they may not like the taste of pond water.


----------

